# Newest contract addendum...



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I've discovered a new hiccup. People in Indiana like to have or allow their kids to seek out livestock for 4H. This can be a problem when you are doing business online cause you may not realize you are "contracting" with a minor and the parents may not be fully aware of the terms of the agreement. Time to update the sales policy!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh gracious! That could get awkward!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Awkward is a good word for it, lol. Everything went ok, but I can see where we could have had a problem.


----------

